# Screw came loose and out.



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

I was running my new to me 336 on my new to me transformer 18b. All is running great. Really enjoying the engine. When I spied a a small screw next to the track and has some oil on it. Hmmm I think to myself. I check the engine out and low and behold discover where the screw came from. The insertion point is underneath at the front of the train where the 4x4 wheels are located in the middle there is an opening where a small screwdriver could go through and the screw came from there. Now I can put the screw back but I'm concernes about the oil I found on the screw if I need to add more oil or somethg where the screw came from. I can take a picture tomorrow if needed. Thanks for looking 

Jim


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't know about putting oil on it, I don't know if it could hurt though :dunno: What do you mean by oil? Is it like black oil or grease? It's probably just stuff that they put on it. If it starts running poorly then you should try oiling it, but for now you can probably just put it back in. Be careful how much oil you put in too, it could get congealed. If it's leaking it could also be a problem.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Jim[/QUOTE]

It not unusual to find the underneath of these engines a little "moist". It could be smoke fluid also. I service my engine often especially the linkage with a little oil. When I service them I go through all the tiny screws to make sure they are tight as they will get loose on you with time. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds like it came from the smoke unit.. Is it long, and silver-looking?? The reason I said the smoke unit is it would be long and silver, from the area you describe, and could be wet from smoke fluid leaking out of the smoke unit from a over-fil, or loose bottom plate. If it's from the smoke unit, it should also have a small star lock washer with it.. Send us a picture.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

How did you make out with that screw??


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry fellas. I didn't have time to take a pic. Or even go downstairs. Work was nuts and then a little family dynamic issue came up. Tonight I'll take a picture. I'm fairly certain it's the smoke fluid screw as it does have that little star nut around it. Thanks for all the advice and help


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Star nut? Bet it's a star washer...that doesn't sound like a smoke unit screw. Maybe better explanation once we see the photo...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Star nut? Bet it's a star washer...that doesn't sound like a smoke unit screw. Maybe better explanation once we see the photo...


I think he mis-spoke when he said star nut. He probably meant star washer.


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

flyernut said:


> I think he mis-spoke when he said star nut. He probably meant star washer.




This guy can read and speak my language. I meant washer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

RookieHudson said:


> This guy can read and speak my language. I meant washer


I know-est of what I speak.... as I've lost those darn things so many times,lol!!!


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

I've tried multiple times and can't get my photo stream on my Mac to work right to upload my picture. Quite weird. I put the screw back topped some smoke fluid and she been run it like a champ. Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Hopefully I ll get these pictures up and running again. Quite frustrating.


----------

